
PyPy warmup improvements - hencq
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2015/09/pypy-warmup-improvements.html
======
ngoldbaum
Is it possible to get cython to build C extensions that are compatible with
pypy? If not, is that something the pypy developers are interested in? A lot
of the code I use depends heavily on C extensions, but it would be nice if I
could the power of pypy's JIT compiler on the pure-python portions of my
codebase.

~~~
fijal
Currently it should work via cpyext (CPython C API legacy infrastructure), but
that's gonna be very slow

It's possible to write a Cython backend that would generate cffi bindings
instead of C, but the work has not been done yet, so it's a bit unclear when
it'll happen. Would be a good summer of code project for example.

~~~
TheCondor
Off topic, but you might consider flagging some bugs as good starter bugs for
joining the project. You have great technology but it's a challenge diving in
to it, even with the docs.

